

Last Week's "Back to the Mac" in 104 seconds - nuclear_eclipse
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5iZyN7Ir3Q&feature=player_embedded

======
nuclear_eclipse
This makes me wonder if this is really the key to why everybody always seems
so enthralled by any Apple presentation...

